# Aponogeton is about to flower...



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The bulb I seperated and put into claudes tank for the time being has a flower bud.... what do I do? can I polinate it?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

When it is in full bloom take a little artists paint brush and brush it up and down. When it is through blooming it will slip just under the surface and develope seeds that will eventually fall off and sprout. You can get a whole package of these little brushes at Dollarama.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have warhammer paintbrushes I can use. Thanks!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh those are my favorite flowers Sunstar


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I have warhammer paintbrushes I can use. Thanks!


BAHAHAH. so not surprised.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that I paint warhammer figs?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

sorry, I just like that you had brushes you called your "warhammer" brushes. I'm a huuuuuuuuuuge warhammer kiddie, so it touched me is all.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

really? what army? I have mostly fantasy. 8 - 11K give or take a few thousand points of orcs.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i actually don't have ANY of my figs/tabletops/rule books/anything! not even the warhammer 40, 000 comp games! i left for uni and my mom was like "Take everything you want out of your closet, the rest is being tossed". I was like, pffft, whatever. and now they're gone.....i had mostly bretonnians and a few skaven for some reason. virtually all hand me downs from my cousins, who were just a few years older and just a little geekier.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

shame on getting your stuff tossed


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my APON has flowerd. it has two finger like things. I will get pics.


----------

